# The Queen's Christmas Message



## barryqwalsh

The Queen recorded her Christmas message seated at a desk in Buckingham Palace’s 18th Century Room


Reflecting on the past 12 months, our monarch said during her Christmas Day broadcast: “It is true that the world has had to confront moments of darkness this year, but the Gospel of John contains a verse of great hope, often read at Christmas carol services: ‘The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it’.” The Queen described the festive period as “a time to remember all that we have to be thankful for”.




I watched it here in Australia, it was very inspirational. 

Good on her!


----------



## frigidweirdo

People watch this stuff?


----------



## Moonglow

frigidweirdo said:


> People watch this stuff?


The same ones that watch flies crawling up the wall...


----------



## barryqwalsh

*UK's National Anthem – God Save The Queen Lyrics*
God save our gracious Queen
Long live our noble Queen
God save the Queen
Send her victorious
Happy and glorious
Long to reign over us
God save the Queen

O Lord our God arise
Scatter her enemies
And make them fall
Confound their politics
Frustrate their knavish tricks
On Thee our hopes we fix
God save us all

Thy choicest gifts in store
On her be pleased to pour
Long may she reign
May she defend our laws
And ever give us cause
To sing with heart and voice
God save the Queen

Not in this land alone
But be God's mercies known
From shore to shore
Lord make the nations see
That men should brothers be
And form one family
The wide world over

From every latent foe
From the assassins blow
God save the Queen
O'er her thine arm extend
For Britain's sake defend
Our mother, prince, and friend
God save the Queen

Lord grant that Marshal Wade
May by thy mighty aid
Victory bring
May he sedition hush
And like a torrent rush
Rebellious Scots to crush
God save the King


----------



## barryqwalsh

frigidweirdo said:


> People watch this stuff?




Her Majesty the Queen is also Queen of Canada, your neighbors.

The Queen is Head of State of the UK and 15 other Commonwealth realms. The elder daughter of King George VI and Queen Elizabeth, she was born in 1926 and became Queen at the age of 25, and has reigned through more than five decades of enormous social change and development. The Queen is married to Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh and has four children and eight grandchildren.


----------



## frigidweirdo

barryqwalsh said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People watch this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Majesty the Queen is also Queen of Canada, your neighbors.
> 
> The Queen is Head of State of the UK and 15 other Commonwealth realms. The elder daughter of King George VI and Queen Elizabeth, she was born in 1926 and became Queen at the age of 25, and has reigned through more than five decades of enormous social change and development. The Queen is married to Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh and has four children and eight grandchildren.
Click to expand...


I know who the queen is, I just wonder why someone would waste their Christmas Day watching her speak (and it's pre-recorded anyway)


----------



## barryqwalsh

*Royal Family attend Sandringham Christmas church service*






Members of the Royal Family have attended the Christmas Day service at church on the Sandringham estate.

Led by the Queen, who arrived in a Bentley, the royals made their way from Sandringham House to St Mary Magdalene Church for the traditional service.

The other members of the family made the short journey on foot.

Hundreds of well-wishers had gathered in the rain to catch a glimpse of the monarch and other senior members of the Royal Family.

The Queen, who arrived in Norfolk by train last week, wore a red coat and hat with fur trim, and held a matching umbrella.

Royal Family attend Sandringham Christmas church service - BBC News


----------



## barryqwalsh

*The Queen's Christmas Broadcasts to the Commonwealth*


----------



## il Tupe

The King's Xmas message


----------



## barryqwalsh

barryqwalsh said:


> *The Queen's Christmas Broadcasts to the Commonwealth*




American should rejoin the Commonwealth, and you too could enjoy The Christmas Broadcasts to the Commonwealth. 

Perhaps, we could rename it, The Holiday 
Broadcasts to the Commonwealth?


----------



## ThirdTerm

Prince William, Kate Middleton, Prince George & Princess Charlotte's Christmas card is here.


----------



## barryqwalsh

*Panti's Christmas Message beats The Queen's annual speech in Christmas Day ratings*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Christmas has been strained in the royal household since Philip had Diana killed.


----------



## Moonglow

Tommy Tainant said:


> Christmas has been strained in the royal household since Philip had Diana killed.


About time to off Mum...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

They really are an embarrassment to a modern society. They are the biggest set of scroungers in the world and a cause for national cringe.


----------

